# Front bumper



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

XTREME http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=2937

GTR http://illstreet.com/gallery/newest-pictures/new3

DRIFT http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=1186

KOMBAT http://www.**************.com/nissan/95_98sentra200sxfrt.html


wich one mach better with se-l side skirts
TIA

My Car


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

IMO, I would say that the GTR matches the best with your sides. All the other bumpers either stick out too far or your side skirts wouldnt go with them very well.

My only question is, which bumper would line up with the SE-L sides evenly.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

EH! i didnt give u permission to use a pic of my car! jk man. i think the gtr or kombat would be the best. i really really hate the extreme bumper and the drift would just look way too big for those skirts.i dont have sides and i think the gtr still looks pretty good on there.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Katana,

I was wondering when ever you have time, could you measure the distance from the bottom of your car to the bottom of the front bumper. That would give us a good idea of how the SE-L's would line up with the GTR front.


P.S. Happy Birthday!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

GTR all the way... remember sqeezinse's car... i think thats the best front bumper.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

def GTR!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *def GTR! *


 Neil can you Photochop my car with the GTR bumper.....
TIA


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Sure i'll do it when i get home


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Sure i'll do it when i get home *


Thanks


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Go for the GTR.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Here ya go


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

what are you doing with your old bumper?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> *what are you doing with your old bumper? *


you want it?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Neil


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

personally i like the omega front bumper from vis....

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm... Body Components Body Part - Air Dam&vaffid=0


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry the link doesn't work.. but if you go to www.nopionline.com it should be there for you car


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

from where to where are you wanting me to measure. you mean how much further down the bumper hangs from the rocker panel? or how far it is from the ground to the bottom of the bumper? i'll be glad to do it just give me specifics. and thanks for the happy bday =D


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *from where to where are you wanting me to measure. you mean how much further down the bumper hangs from the rocker panel? or how far it is from the ground to the bottom of the bumper? i'll be glad to do it just give me specifics. and thanks for the happy bday =D *


 how much further down the bumper hangs from the rocker panel


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sirry about that. I meant from the rocker panel like Jay said.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

eh spent all my money already on stupid crap, but if you still have it like by the end of the summer i might be able to get it out your hands


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey jay the gtr looks sweet... have u made up ur mind on which bumper ur going for? the gtr looks clean and goes with the rest of the car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok i will take care of that tomorrow for ya'll. i need to put it back on the right side mounting bolt tomorrow as well. it ripped away from it when i rear ended someone a week ago. other than the paint it's still perfect though.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was wondering if you ever measured the distance?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Whats the distance? I have an offer on a used GTR front and want to know how much lower it will sit compared to the SE-L sides.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

95-99 Nissan Sentra JDM Type BC Front Bumper has anyone seen this i wanna see a pic of this front end but its grounddynamics.com web site and not showing so if any has seen this befor post thanks


----------

